# 0 for 44



## Colt (Oct 25, 2007)

After 44 Super Bowls, the Minnesota Vikings have won a grand total of ZERO. :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin:


----------



## speckline (Dec 13, 2008)

Now that's funny right there!! oke:


----------

